# I never know...



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

But sometimes I`m happy.
This birch fork








turns into this simple slingshot:









































Regards
Torsten


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Your naturals are the best I have seen. For me I think they are a tad on the small side. But the worksmanship is second to none!! Plus I love your shooting videos.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Simply amazing. Beautiful fork Torsten.

Philly


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

You have a real talent for creating a very nice shape with that carving knife.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!!



mxred91 said:


> You have a real talent for creating a very nice shape with that carving knife.


In this case I used not only a knife but also a tool very similar to a dremel. Works good and is a bit faster than a knife...

Regards


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

wow perfect It is a work of art!!

can you use this narrow fork for butterfly shoot?

Regards


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Not bad


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice indeed.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is very top carving. Excellent!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

So far the best carving one Natural, I saw.


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

another great natural again


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind comments!!


TobseB said:


> can you use this narrow fork for butterfly shoot?
> 
> Regards


Yep, I only shoot such narrow forks and only in Albatros style. I don`t come along with the "regular" style. Don`t know why. The long draw is what works best for me.
And fork hits are nearly reduced to zero when I (moderately) flip my catties after release the pouch.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

If not for your excellent handling of the lighting in your photos would not have the certainty that you are an artist friend of my slingshots

I love the photos and sculptural forks.


Me inspiras canijo ...maestro!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Tell you what Torsten, you don't know what the result will be, but we sure do!!! : yet another incredibly well carved sling from the Germanic slingshot sniper.....









Really, this is yet another beauty. It has a fine silhouette and great curves to it. The lines are so clean and it is so symmetrical it makes me long to see you at it with a knife.......because that is no easy thing to achieve.

My hat goes off to you for crafting it, I look forward to seeing its shining moment in one of your famed videos, thank you for sharing!!!

Cheers - John


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys!
I really appreciate your words of appreciation!!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Torsten,

What's the widest fork you'll shoot? (inside measurement)

Another great looking natural BTW.

- Jim


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Torsten,
> 
> What's the widest fork you'll shoot? (inside measurement)
> 
> - Jim


The inside measurement of my widest fork is 40mm. Shoots quite well and was a gift from a friend.
But I build and like more the small slingshots with a measurement from 25mm - 30mm between the forks. So I can put 2 of them in one pocket








I think this works only for over the top shooters - shooting through the fork would be a problem.
Much smaller than 1 inch is not good for my accuracy. Maybe `cause it`s harder for me to hold such extremely small slingshots exactly vertical while shooting - I cant these catties to much.

Regards
Torsten


----------

